# Von Zipper Bushwick



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up a pair from the-house.com for $90. Just wanted to hear some reviews of these goggles. Good and bad. Thanks!


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

First thing that came up on google.

Von Zipper Bushwick Goggle Review - OutdoorReview Forums

And the 3rd:

Von Zipper Bushwick - Snowboard Ski Goggles Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen all those, I wanted some feedback from people on this forum.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Sierra has user reviews, and no one had posted anything on this thread in 5 hours. I figured it was better than nothing. Hope you can find some feedback soon.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I do appreciate your effort though! Thanks.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

ive got bushwicks olive green camos straps they are great i havent got any complaints.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good to hear, they are on sale and really caught my eye.


----------

